
Blasphemy Multiple microservices, shared database - danielovichdk
https://medium.com/@oprearocks/blasphemy-multiple-microservices-shared-database-f525025a8a81
======
GrumpyNl
I would like to hear some more opinions from the HN audience on this subject.

